# Questions about puppies



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Ok so we decided to breed our GP's for one litter to see A) how it goes and B) we had tons of ppl already putting deposits for our dogs. 

So I have a lady who wants to know if I will train her dog. I have no problem in doing this, but I was wondering how long should I keep the dog and how much to charge?

I trained both our Gp's so I know what kind of hard work it entails and I can handle that....I'm here all day plus it can learn from mom and dad. Which should make it easier since I didn't have another dog to help train my female. 

But I'm stumped about price...I know I will have to account for vet bill for rest of shots and feed. Just wondering if anyone else has ever done this type of thing before??

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd research and see what people are selling dogs at the age she wants it already trained and kinda go from there..


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

call a training facility near you and ask what kind of in house puppy training they offer and how much then make that your range for a price to add to your puppy purchase price but include shot prices as well


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Agreed with newby and Jayln.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

See what thier going for in your area. Generally GP's start at 300 and go up from there. Most pups I've seen are about 700. I'm not sure what how mcuh a trained would go for though.. Id start at whatever price your selling young pups at and then add on care, vet bills and a little for your time.


----------



## 5goatgirls (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree with all the post. I checked a breeder that was about two hours away from where I live and they were asking 800 for a pup.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your time is not free , bottom line. Dont short change yourself honey . Sit down and write down all you will be doing for this pup and for how long. It all adds up.
So , basically this lady wants you to do the house breaking in your house , ruin your rugs ( possibly ) use tons of paper towels , cleaner , lolol. Just think about it , its alot of work. Plus the training you will put into the dog to be a good farm dog or whatever she wants the dog to be. You need to be compensated for your time, effort and knowledge.
I know you want to do the right thing here , but just remember to make sure your fair to yourself as well. Will the puppy upset or slightly bother other family in the home ? You have to think of that too.
If the lady feels its too much , then she really has no idea whats behind training a pup regardless of breed. And you may want to rethink selling her the pup too. Just my two cents


----------

